# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Vertetesia e mrekullise se shkences Islame!

## fisniku-student

_Duke Drejtuar Rekordin:_ *Mrekullia e Shkences Islame*

Koncepti qe shkencat jane ekskluzivisht produkte te mendjes perendimore akoma vazhdon te mbetet i pacenuar. Bile cdo kerkim qe do te benim ne tekstet enciklopedike per sa i perket historise se shkences do ta mbeshteste kete koncept. Duke i pershkruar faqet e ketyre librave del qarte qe te vetmit kontribues te permendur per vlerat e tyre jane evropianet dhe/ose amerikanet. Eshte pothuajse e parendesishme te perseritesh ato emra qe i kemi hasur kushedi sa here me pare, si Galileo, Koperniku, Kepler, Beikon, Njutoni, Da Vinci, Benjamin Franklin etj. Dhe perfundimi i pashmangshem eshte se kontributet vertet te rendesishme ne zhvillimin e shkencave moderne qe jane dhene nga kulturat e tjera jane minimizuar. Shumica e teksteve permendin shume pak, per te mos thene fare, avancimet e sjella nga shkencetare dhe studiues indiane, kineze dhe ne vecanti ato muslimane.



Civilizimi perendimor ka dhne kontributin e tij ne zhvillimin e shkences. Por kete e kane bere edhe shume kultura  te tjera. Per fat te keq, perendimoreve u jane dhene merita per zbulime qe jane bere shekuj me pare nga studiuesit muslimane. Keshtu, shume nga shkencat  baze  u zbuluan nga jo-evropianet. Per shembull, Xhorxh Sarton thote qe mjeksia perendimore moderne nuk e pati origjinen e saj nga Evropa por ajo lindi nga Orienti (islamik).

Te dhenat ne kete seksion qe na japin data, emra dhe tema te avancimeve perendimore jane marre nga tre burime kryesore: World Book Encyclopedia (Enciklopedia Libri Boteror), Enciklopedia Britanika dhe libri 700 faqesh i Isak Asimovit, Kronologji e Shkences dhe Zbulime. Te dhenat qe tregojne per arritjet e studiuesve muslimane jane marre nga referenca te ndryshme qe jane shenuar ne bibliografine e ketij libri.

>>>

----------


## fisniku-student

*Cfare mesohet:* I pari qe ka permendur njeriun ne fluturim ka qene Roxher Beikon, i cili vizatoi nje aparat fluturimi. Leonardo da Vinci gjithashtu imagjinoi transportin ajror dhe vizatoi disa prototipe.



*Cfare duhet mesuar*: Ibn Firnas nga Spanja islamike shpiku, ndertoi dhe provoi nje makine fluturuese ne 800 e.r.. R. Beikon lexoi per makinat fluturuese ne referencat arabe te makines se Ibn Firnas. Shpikja e ketij te fundit eshte bere 500 vjet para asaj te Beikonit dhe 700 vjet para shpikjes se Da Vincit.

>>

----------


## fisniku-student

*Cfare mesohet:* Pasqyrat e xhamit u prodhuan per here te pare ne Venecia ne 1291.



*Cfare duhet mesuar*: Pasqyrat e xhamit perdoreshin ne Spanjen islamike qe nga shek. XI. Venecianet e mesuan artin e prodhimit te xhamit nga artizanet siriane gjate shek. IX-X.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Cfare mesohet:* Deri ne shek. XIV, i vetmi lloj ore qe gjendej ishte ajo e ujit. Ne 1335, nje ore e madhe mekanike u ndertua ne Milano te Italise. Kjo ka mundesi te kete qene ora e pare mekanike.



*Cfare duhet mesuar:* Nje variacion i tere orash mekanike u prodhuan nga inxhinieret muslimane spanjolle. Keto ishin te vogla e te medha dhe kjo dije u percoll ne Evrope me perkthimet ne latinisht te librit islamik te mekanikes. Me vone u punuan dhe ingranazhe te formave te ndryshme. Nje ore e tille kishte edhe nje sasi merkuri.

Ky tip (me merkur) u kopjua menjehere nga evropianet gjate shek. XV. Per me teper, gjate shek. IX Ibn Firnas i Spanjes islamike, sipas Will Durant, shpiku nje mjet qe sherbente si ore dhe i cili tregonte kohen e sakte. Muslimanet gjithashtu ndertuan nje varietet te tere orash te sakta astronomike qe i perdornin gjate obzervimeve te tyre.

>>>

----------


## sam1r

Shume interesante. Falemnderit per keto te dhena te vlefshme Fisnik :shkelje syri: . 

Respekte,
Samir.Sh

----------


## fisniku-student

*Cfare mesohet:* Ne shek. 17, lavjerresi u zhvillua nga Galileo gjate adoleshences se tij. Ai vuri re nje shandan qe lekundej nga era qe po frynte. Si rezultat ai shkoi ne shtepi dhe shpiku lavjerresin.



*Cfare duhet mesuar:* Lavjerresi u zbulua nga Ibn Junus-el-Masri ne shek. X. Ai ishte i pari qe studjoi dhe dokumentoi levizjen statike. Vlera e kesaj ne perdorimin e orave u vu ne dukje nga fizikantet muslimane gjate shek. XV

----------


## fisniku-student

*Cfare mesohet:* Tipi levizes dhe shtypshkronja u shpik ne perendim nga Johanes Gutenberg, ne Gjermani gjate shek XV.



*Cfare duhet mesuar:* Ne 1454, Gutenberg realizoi shtypshkronjen me te sofistikuar te mesjetes. Sidoqofte, tipi metalik levizes ishte duke u perdorur ne Spanjen islamike prej 100 vjetesh dhe Spanja ishte vendi ku mjetet e para perendimore te shtypit u prodhuan.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Cfare mesohet:* Studimi i shek. 17 i Isak Njutonit mbi lendet, driten dhe prizmin formon themelet e shkences moderne te optikes.



*Cfarë duhet mesuar:* Ne shek. XI, El-Hajtham vendosi virtualisht cdo gje qe Njutoni avancoi persa i perket optikes. Ai e beri kete shekuj me pare dhe per me teper ai konsiderohej nga nje sere autoritetesh si themeluesi i optikes. Esziston nje fare dyshimi qe Njutoni te jete influencuar nga ai. El-Hajtham ishte fizikanti me i permendur i mesjetes. Studimet e tij u perdoren nga nje sere studiuesish evropiane gjate shek. 16-17, bile me shume se studimet e Njutonit dhe te Galileos te mbledhura bashke.

***

*Cfare mesohet:* Isak Njutoni, zbuloi ne shek 17 se drita e bardhe perbehej nga rreze te disa ngjyrave te ndryshme.



*Cfare duhet mesuar:* Ky zbulim u be i teri nga el-Hajtham (shek. XI) dhe Kamal ed-Din (shek. XIV). Njutoni ka merita per zbulime origjinale, por ky nuk ishte njeri nga ato.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Cfar mesohet:* Koncepti i natyres se njejte te materies u prezantua nga Antion Lavosier gjate shek. 18. Ai zbuloi qe, edhe nese materia mund ta ndryshoje formen apo pamjen, masa e saj mbetet gjithmone e njejte. P.sh. nese uji do te filloje te zihet derisa te nxjerre avull, kriperat shkrihen ne uje, ose nese druri do te digjet dhe behet hi, masa totale mbetet e pandryshuar.



*Cfar duhet mesuar:* Parimet e ketij zbulimi shpjegoheshin shekuj me pare nga studiuesi i madh i Persise islamike, el-Biruni (v. 1050). Lavosier ishte dishepulli i kimisteve dhe fizikanteve muslimane dhe referohej shpesh ne librat e tyre.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Cfare mesohet:* _Greket zhvilluan trigonometrine.
_


*Cfare duhet mesuar:* _Trigonimetria mbeti gjithmone nje shkence teorike tek greket. Ajo u zhvillua ne nje shkalle te larte perfeksioni modern nga studiuesit muslimane, ndonese meritat i takojne me teper el-Batanit. Fjalet qe shpjegojne funksionet baze te kesaj shkence si sinus, kosinus apo tangent e kane origjinen nga gjuha arabe. Keshtu, kontributet e grekeve ne trigonometri kane qene vertet minimale.
_

----------


## fisniku-student

*Cfar mesohet:* _Perdorimi i direksioneve decimale (dhjeteshet) ne matematike u zhvillua nga nje hollandez, Simon Stevin ne 1589. Ai ndihmoi ne avancimin e shkences se matematikes duke zevendesuar fraksionet  perbera, p.sh. ½ me ato decimale p.sh. 0.5._




*Cfar duhet mesuar:* _Matematikanet muslimane ishin te paret qe perdoren decimalet ne vend te fraksioneve te shkalleve me te medha. Libri i el-Kashit, Celesi drejt Aritmetikes u shkrua ne fillimet e shek. XV dhe ishte motivuesi per aplikimin sistematik te decimaleve qofte per numrat e plote ashtu edhe per fraksionet. Eshte shume e mundur qe Stevin e importoi idene nga studimi i Kashi-t.
_

----------


## fisniku-student

*Cfare mesohet:*_ I pari njeri qe perdor simbolet algjebrike ishte matematicieni francez Fransua Vieta. Ne 1591 ai shkroi nje liber algjebre duke perdorur ne ekuacionet e tij shkronja qe tashme jane shume te njohura per ne si X dhe Y. Asimov thote qe ky zbulim pati te njetin efekt sikurse kalimi nga numeratori Romak ne numrat Arab._



*Cfare duhet mesuar:* _Matematicienet muslimane, shpikesit e algjebres, e prezantuan konceptin e perdorimit te shkronjave per te treguar te panjohuren ne ekuacion, qe ne shek. IX e.r.. Nepermjet ketij sistemi, ata zgjidhnin nje sere ekuacionesh te veshtira duke perfshire ketu edhe ekuacionet kuadrate dhe kubike. Ata perdoren simbolet per te zhvilluar dhe perfeksionuar teoremen binominale.
_

----------


## xfiles

o fisnik,
po ja ta pranojme per nje moment qe jo vetem disa gjera, por e gjithe shkenca eshte marre nga arabet.

tani nje pyetje kam une prej teje meqe je dhe cun me shkolle,
çfare lidhje ka shkenca (arabe apo perendimore qofte) me islamin apo me krishterimin si besime fetare?
çfare kuptimi ka "shkenca islame"?

----------


## extreme

po qa ka lidhje more Imagjinata osht burimi i realitetit , kshtu qe edhe kta nejrz qe i ka permen fisniku nuk jan te paret qe kan menduar per gjera "te pamundura" , imagjinata nejrzore osht e vjeter sa vet ndergjegjia njerzore .

----------


## fisniku-student

*Cfare mesohet:*_ Ekuacionet e veshtira kubike (x ne fuqi te trete/ x3) mbeten te pazgjidhura deri ne shek. 16 kur Nikolo Tartalia, matematicien italian, i zgjidhi ato._



*Cfare duhet mesuar:* _Jo vetem ekuacionet kubike por edhe ato te nje shkalle me te larte veshtiresie u zgjodhen me lehtesi nga matematicienet muslimane qe ne shek. 10._

----------


## fisniku-student

> o fisnik,
> po ja ta pranojme per nje moment qe jo vetem disa gjera, por e gjithe shkenca eshte marre nga arabet.
> 
> tani nje pyetje kam une prej teje meqe je dhe cun me shkolle,
> çfare lidhje ka shkenca (arabe apo perendimore qofte) me islamin apo me krishterimin si besime fetare?
> çfare kuptimi ka "shkenca islame"?


Vllacko

Nuk ka ndonjë kuptim te veqantë, mirpo le të kuptojë dhe kundershtojë mendimet e të tjereve se Islami eshte kundra Shkencës.

Një gjë nuk arrij ta kuptoj ne kete forumin tonë te famshem, se si i japin kuptim "hyjnor" shkences. Aman ky eshte definicioni i Shkences dhe nuk ka filozofi ketu: *"Shkence do të thotë, të vertetosh njemendisht nje fakt apo argument"*

Cfar ka ketu te pa kjartë??? Edhe tjetra shkenca perbehet nga njerzit si Vertetues te ketyre fakteve me logjiken e tyre.

Keshtu qe edhe Islami ka fushen e tij te studimeve, e cila bile bile eshte shume me e komplikuar se sa keto shkencat exakte apo sociale jo religjioze, sepse Islami ka nje fush aq te ngjeshur per ti studjuar Ajetet e Kuranit, Hadithet dhe shume shenja qe i perkasin se ardhmes. D.m.th islami ne vete ka shume disiplina shkencore: Shkenca e Hadithit, Shkenca e Tefsirit, Shkenca e Tewhidit, Shkenca e Fikhut etj etj..

Mirpo Shkenca Islame me shume anon ka shkencat me karakter Sociale, duke mos lene anash edhe ato materiale, sepse ka shume argumente ne Kuran qe tash shkenca i verteton.

Kalo mire

----------


## fisniku-student

*Cfar mesohet:* _Gjate shek. 17 Rene Dekarti zbuloi qe algjebra mund te perdorej per te zgjidhur problemet gjeometrike. Duke bere kete, ai i dha nje shtytje te forte shkences se gjeometrise._



*Cfar duhet mesuar:* _Matematicienet e islamit e bene kete qe ne shek. 9. Thabit bin Kurrah ishte i pari qe e beri kete. Me vone ai u ndoq nga Abul Uafa i cili ne shek. X shkroi nje liber ne te cilen ai perdori algjebren per ta zhvilluar gjeometrine ne nje shkence te thjeshte dhe ekzakte._

----------


## Cold Fusion

Me fal qe nderhy, nuk po e bej ne menyre tendecioze, po thjesht per te kuptuar dicka. A ka ndonje fakt qe keto emrat qe ke permendur ti i kan zbuluar perpara ketyre emrave qe kemi mesuar ne. Sepse realisht keto emra ku thua Cfare mesohet, na i kan faktuar, me argumenta, me ilustrime dhe teorit e tyre njohim. Mund te sjellesh ndonje fakt, qe keta burra i kan shpikur perpara, dhe jan te paret. Nuk po them qe jan te paverteta, po pa fakte nuk mund ti bej as te verteta. 

Mbetshi me te mira.

----------


## fisniku-student

> Me fal qe nderhy, nuk po e bej ne menyre tendecioze, po thjesht per te kuptuar dicka. A ka ndonje fakt qe keto emrat qe ke permendur ti i kan zbuluar perpara ketyre emrave qe kemi mesuar ne. Sepse realisht keto emra ku thua Cfare mesohet, na i kan faktuar, me argumenta, me ilustrime dhe teorit e tyre njohim. Mund te sjellesh ndonje fakt, qe keta burra i kan shpikur perpara, dhe jan te paret. Nuk po them qe jan te paverteta, po pa fakte nuk mund ti bej as te verteta. 
> 
> Mbetshi me te mira.


Ke te drejt ti, mirpo tema si temë nuk ka atë destinim qe te zgjerohet më shume, thjesht tema zhvillohet ne ne forme kurriozitetesh te kesaj natyre.

Mirpo ajo cfar ja vlen te thuhet ne kete rast dhe qe vlen edhe si referencë per keto te dhena shkencore qe jan postu ne kete teme i ke keto libra qe edhe jan nxjerr keto te dhena: * World Book Encyclopedia (Enciklopedia Libri Boteror),* *Enciklopedia Britanika dhe libri 700 faqesh i Isak Asimovit, Kronologji e Shkences dhe Zbulime.* Te dhenat qe tregojne per arritjet e studiuesve muslimane jane marre nga referenca te ndryshme qe jane shenuar ne bibliografine e ketij libri.

Mirpo nuk mund te jemi aq preciz dhe te sjellim veprimtarin shkencore te personave qe kan jetu ne shekullin X apo VIII, qe i kan bere keto zbulime shkencore.

*Inkuizicioni Andaluzian* 

Ne sevilla, gjegjesisht ne Univerzitetin e Kordobes, ka existuar nje biblotekë gjigande me libra, sa qe nga shume historian transmetohet se ne kete biblotek eshte ruajtur kultura e qytetrimeve nga e gjithe bota, dhe poashtu ne kete bibloteke kan existuar edhe enciklopedi shkencore ku edhe jan pasqyruar te gjitha keto te dhena shkencore qe supozohet se shume mendimtar dhe shkenctar nga evropa, me ndihmen e ketyre librave duke i perdorur si mjete ndihmese per veprimtarit e tyre shkencore.

Thjesht shkencetaret nga evropa, keto te dhena nga kjo pasuri e biblotekes e cila ka existuar ne sevilla te spanjes, i kan perdorur dhe pastaj i kan pervetesuar ne emer te vetin, thjesht kjo mund te spjegohet si plagiatur e evropjaneve ne kete fush.

Pastaj Pushteti spanjoll i cili rikthej sundimin e spanjes e cila deri ateher ishte nen khalifatin arab, ushtroj inkuizicion ne univerzitetin e kordobes dhe poashtu bibloteken e ne fjal dhe i dogji te gjitha keto te dhena shkencore.

Dhe tash shkencetaret evropjan duke pare se cfar ndodhi ne andaluzi, dhe duke llogaritur se tash ato te dhena shkecore qe kan qen me autorsi te arabeve nuk existojn më, ateher shfrytezuan kete rast per ti pervetesuar keto zbulime shkencore si te tyret. 

Normal ka luajtur rol te madh edhe marketingu qe iu eshte bere shkencetareve evropjan pastaj dhe poashtu edhe epoka ku me kalimin e kohes dolen mjetet e informimit (letra, shtypshkronja etj) dhe e lehtesuan punen qe keta shkencetar evropjan ti pervetesonin ne adres te tyre keto zbulime shkencore, deri ne ate mase sa qe ne nëper shkolla te mesojm per ta si zbulues potencial dhe meritor te ketyre zbulimeve.

Mirpo ne vazhdim te kesaj teme, do sjellen edhe fakte tjera ku edhe nga Kinezët jan vjedhur keto zbulime dhe pastaj jan pervetesuar nga evropjanet si zbulime te tyre.

kalo mire

----------


## uvejsa

Sa per ta plotesuar ate qe tha Fisniku per Kordoben eshte interesante te ceket fakti se ne te kishte 80 institucione mesimore dhe librarine publike me me shume se 600.000 volume. 
Nga ky qytet islam spanjoll lulezuan shkencat si astronomia, ekologjia, fizika, matematika, biologjia, gjeografia etj.

Burimi- FUNK & WAGNALLS NEW ENCYCLOPEDIA Volumi i VII-te. New York 1972

----------

